

Microsoft Patents Office Spying System - justinwhitefoot
http://www.reuters.com/article/blogBurst/technology?type=technologyNews&w1=B7ovpm21IaDoL40ZFnNfGe&w2=B82x9Ksc5UNVzDjpITcIrRbi&src=blogBurst_technologyNews&bbPostId=CzBctWMo5VGUZCz2f5oUDvDa1FCz36SjVoWOHOOB7AG9YaSS6Bp&bbParentWidgetId=B82x9Ksc5UNVzDjpITcIrRbi

======
Tichy
Would be cool if they could also monitor the workers brain function and ensure
that it is related to the task at hand.

On the other hand, if they have reached that stage, maybe they won't need
workers anymore...

